

These New Zuckerberg IMs Won't Help Facebook's Privacy Problems - jsm386
http://www.businessinsider.com/well-these-new-zuckerberg-ims-wont-help-facebooks-privacy-problems-2010-5

======
not_an_alien
Uh, yeah, funny, but how can they trust a quote someone could have made up?
Here, let me check my IM history...

Zuck: Yeah so if you ever want those Death Star plans

Zuck: Just ask.

Zuck: I have over 9,000 blueprints, pictures, charts

[Redacted Friend's Name]: What? How'd you manage that one?

Zuck: Some Princess just submitted it.

Zuck: I don't know why.

Zuck: She "trusts me"

Zuck: Dumb fuck.

~~~
tewks
Two words: libel laws.

------
jwegan
Said this on the other post about this. I find it suspicious that this IM
conversation that took place over 6 years ago and hasn't been mentioned
before, suddenly "surfaces" when Facebook is facing questions about privacy.

------
mattmaroon
I kinda take this as him calling someone who would enter their SSN into the
primitive Facebook's profile a "dumb fuck" in which case he's correct.

